# My data just corrupted



## Lykke (Sep 6, 2013)

I was trying to find a dreamie of mine, Erik and then when I went to the home screen and went back in it said my data has corrupted - I started bawling. I have spent 400 hours on my town, I was preparing to give away hybrids (had tons) and all my bells, my furniture ... gone. I had Marshal, Lolly ... I just needed to rant. I'm sorry, I'm just a mess


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.  Was this on the cartridge, or a downloaded copy of the game?


----------



## Lykke (Sep 6, 2013)

Cartridge  I wanted to warn people as well. It's so weird, I'm always so careful with my game and I never thought this would ever happen


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear that ... Were you resetting for plots? I don't know how it would happen, but if you closed the game or went to 
home screen too early while saving, it can destroy your town >-< If you would like, I can give you some orange hybrids~


----------



## Campy (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that happened. There was someone else on this site that had the exact same thing happen to them just a little while ago, I forgot what their name was. Though I'm sure they'll post here as soon as they see this.

If you don't mind me asking; how did you go to the home menu right before the corruption happened? Did you use the home menu button and close the game or did you use the power button, followed by the home button? I've read some stories about the power button being safer, though I wouldn't know why this would be or if it's even true.

In any case, I hope you feel better soon! It's a really sucky thing to have happen to you, especially with a game like AC that you put so many hours into. Hopefully you can bring up the motivation to start a new town again!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that 

I've been getting so scared of this happening lately with all the stories, every time I reset for whatever reason (for example, today when I was going to play my mayor I accidentally clicked new save file- and without thinking I immediately hit the power button...and another time when I was going on but meant to change the date on the game and instead clicked "lets begin" or w/e and it said "saving....do not hit power button" but I did it anyways T_T)

It seems a little silly that you can't back the game up....I've put waaaay too much time into this game. I have a second town and most of the time don't even like playing it because I don't have all the stores etc, I could only imagine if I had to restart my main town from scratch. I would probably just stop playing honestly


----------



## Lykke (Sep 6, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> So sorry to hear that ... Were you resetting for plots? I don't know how it would happen, but if you closed the game or went to
> home screen too early while saving, I can destroy your town >-< If you would like, I can give you some orange hybrids~



Thank you! That is so nice of you, I don't want to be a bother for anyone though! Yes, I just pressed the home button and quit the game. When I rebooted the game back up, it just came up that my file was corrupted and I tried many times - even waited for a few hours HOPING it was just some weird incident, but nope. 



Campy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that happened. There was someone else on this site that had the exact same thing happen to them just a little while ago, I forgot what their name was. Though I'm sure they'll post here as soon as they see this.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking; how did you go to the home menu right before the corruption happened? Did you use the home menu button and close the game or did you use the power button, followed by the home button? I've ready some stories about the power button being safer, though I wouldn't know why this would be or if it's even true.
> 
> In any case, I hope you feel better soon! It's a really sucky thing to have happen to you, especially with a game like AC that you put so many hours into. Hopefully you can bring up the motivation to start a new town again!



I hope so too  as stated I used the home button and closed the game, and suddenly my game was corrupted. I just couldn't interpret it



TeddysMama711 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> I've been getting so scared of this happening lately with all the stories, every time I reset for whatever reason (for example, today when I was going to play my mayor I accidentally clicked new save file- and without thinking I immediately hit the power button...and another time when I was going on but meant to change the date on the game and instead clicked "lets begin" or w/e and it said "saving....do not hit power button" but I did it anyways T_T)
> 
> It seems a little silly that you can't back the game up....I've put waaaay too much time into this game. I have a second town and most of the time don't even like playing it because I don't have all the stores etc, I could only imagine if I had to restart my main town from scratch. I would probably just stop playing honestly



Yeah. It feels like the game is going against me. Honestly I feel like giving up after putting so much effort into my previous save file


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I've had many friends in the same position as you (card / digital) and I don't understand why this happens.
I hope you can stand back up as quickly as possible!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh. My. God.

My file could've corrupted today.. I spent half an hour trying to get Carmen to move to a specific place that wasn't on my paths. 
Ugh. I'm gonna throw up. 
I'm so scared of my file corrupting. I guess from now on I'm just gonna let people move wherever and deal with that. 

I'm so sorry. If you need anything, just drop a PM in my inbox. I'm online most of the day and night anyways. ^_^


----------



## Campy (Sep 6, 2013)

I wonder if there really rests some curse on that home button + close method, since I do remember that's how it went for the other person, too. Obviously way too early for a statement like that, but I can't help but wonder.

Anyway, it's completely understandable that you currently don't feel like starting all over again. Give yourself some time, play other games, and who knows; after a while you may find yourself really being in the mood to start with a fresh town again.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

So sorry this happened! I know I'd freak if this happened to me... ;v;

Hearing all these stories makes me really scared... I suppose the best thing to do is leave plenty of time for the game to save, and wait for the little animal crossing logo to appear? Seriously sucks that this game does that, I more often hear about save file corruptions for AC than I do for most games.


----------



## Mint (Sep 6, 2013)

This happened to Tsuna the other week. :c
Exact same thing, she exited out to the home menu without saving.

I've had my buggy Japanese ACNL corrupt a few times, but not from the home menu as I didn't reset for villagers in those towns, and lost some towns to that. Starting over is difficult, especially when you have gained so much in your town. 

If you need any fruit, tools, or anything else, please let me know!


----------



## nonobadkitty (Sep 6, 2013)

This is disheartening, given that the user manual says the proper way to close a program is to hit the Home button then close the software.    I'd previously thought most people having corrupt data were people using the downloaded version with bad SD cards, but if you are using the cartridge version that's kind of scary. Maybe there are only so many times you can save the game to the SD card before it starts to corrupt or something.  

I personally don't do resets either, not sure if that might corrupt things too, but I'm trying to be as safe as possible. I also give it a few seconds after I hit Home to let the little Animal Crossing logo do its thing before I close the game


----------



## majnin (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry. I have a spare silver slingshot, if this helps in any way? And I have some of every fruit. Apart from that, I don't have much at all. I am absolutely TERRIFIED of my SD card tripping up and removing my data. I would cry for hours. I'm so sorry. It seems you've been really positive about it though and kept your head up, I have a lot of respect for you.


----------



## beffa (Sep 6, 2013)

That's super sad. I'd be distraught. I'm really sorry to hear that... Good luck getting everything back


----------



## Lykke (Sep 6, 2013)

I have already started a new town, it feels weird, but I guess it's a new beginning. Thank you guys for your offer, that is so nice of you! <3 people here is so kind-hearted - that was why I wanted to do my hybrid giveaway, one day when I get my blue roses back ill breed a lot for the community until then ill just have to resist the villager cycling trick


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

Lykke said:


> I have already started a new town, it feels weird, but I guess it's a new beginning. Thank you guys for your offer, that is so nice of you! <3 people here is so kind-hearted - that was why I wanted to do my hybrid giveaway, one day when I get my blue roses back ill breed a lot for the community until then ill just have to resist the villager cycling trick



Good luck. Not sure if I'd ever end up resetting my town after a corruption, so you're pretty strong. ^_^


----------



## katie. (Sep 6, 2013)

omg that is so sad and after youve spent all that time on your game  if theres anything I can do let me know


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 6, 2013)

How many times have I seen stuff like this? Well, twice, from what I know. The stuff I've said in a previous thread applies here, and I know that bugging Nintendo about it is a bit selfish, as there's more serious issues around, but if it starts to affect a large amount of people, and there's no way to protect your data from it, then we are within our rights to call them out on it!

I know I go on, and on, and on about it, but something needs to change.

Oh yeah, if there's anything you need, please let me know, and I can arrange it for you.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> How many times have I seen stuff like this? Well, twice, from what I know. The stuff I've said in a previous thread applies here, and I know that bugging Nintendo about it is a bit selfish, as there's more serious issues around, but if it starts to affect a large amount of people, and there's no way to protect your data from it, then we are within our rights to call them out on it!



Isn't it caused by resetting your game though?


----------



## Mint (Sep 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Isn't it caused by resetting your game though?



I've had my Japanese digital town corrupt a few times and never did any resetting in those towns, so no, it's not always from resetting.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 6, 2013)

oh my! I'm started getting scared too!
I bought my ds ten years ago and I haven't experienced nothing of similar with any of my games
and now with a barely two month old 3ds this can happen anytime! it's discomforting...


----------



## Mint (Sep 6, 2013)

GreenLeaf said:


> oh my! I'm started getting scared too!
> I bought my ds ten years ago and I haven't experienced nothing of similar with any of my games
> and now with a barely two month old 3ds this can happen anytime! it's discomforting...



DS games can corrupt too. :c It's not a problem exclusive to the 3DS, but it seems to be very common with ACNL...


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you.  It really is a terrible incident, and I wish quitting without saving couldn't possibly corrupt your town. I wouldn't be surprised if it eventually happens to me, I've lost my battery life numerous times, and Animal Crossing has died on me often enough.

May I ask if you have a regular 3DS or a 3DSxl? It seems that file corruptions tend to happen to digital copies. I was wondering if the system you're playing on matters at all.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a really sad thing to have happened  but remember to keep things in perspective - you lost a save file, and that's frustrating. But no-ones died, it's not the end of the world. I'm not trying to sound patronising, but this is the way I look at things, and it usually makes me feel better


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 6, 2013)

Mint said:


> DS games can corrupt too. :c It's not a problem exclusive to the 3DS, but it seems to be very common with ACNL...



so ACNL it's a sort of the sims 3...
and my version is the digital one! yay!

sigh... T_T


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 6, 2013)

GreenLeaf said:


> so ACNL it's a sort of the sims 3...
> and my version is the digital one! yay!
> 
> sigh... T_T



Best thing I've heard today LOL


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 6, 2013)

This is getting annoying. 3 years to make and it's not perfect. I need to do the reset trick to survive. If my data corrupts, I'm done.


----------



## pietrofu (Sep 6, 2013)

This makes me nervous. Cause i live on the reset trick and ive done it for ages without consequences and each time I'm scared I'm gonna start my game and poof, nothing. I wish I knew what triggers it.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

GreenLeaf said:


> so ACNL it's a sort of the sims 3...
> and my version is the digital one! yay!
> 
> sigh... T_T



Basically this.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 6, 2013)

It happens on physical copies?? What are triggers? I'm worried for myself now...


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 6, 2013)

Omg! I'm *so* sorry!

My spare copy of the game isn't really used for anything. Shoot me a PM with your dreamies and I'll try to get them back to you. I don't have a lot of money, or else I'd offer you some of mine. And I don't have any blue roses or anything, and I still have normal tools. Ah well.

If there's anything you need help with, just ask- I have a few furniture series that you can catalogue, if you'd like, and I can TT for any of the holiday items you lost or want.

Good luck. I don't usually reset, but when I do, I use the power button and then press home. It's considerably safer from my experience. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else, or at least wait a few months before it happens again. These stories are so scary. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you have some money, I suggest buying the SD card copy of the game. While it is more likely to corrupt, you can at least back up the game on your computer, so that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 6, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> [...]
> Also, if you have some money, I suggest buying the SD card copy of the game. While it is more likely to corrupt, you can at least back up the game on your computer, so that's definitely a good thing.



Maybe so, but I've heard that it's difficult to back up just your AC save, as if a "last save" checksum doesn't match, it deletes the data. Maybe if you back up the entire SD, it might not be a problem, but I don't know.


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> Maybe so, but I've heard that it's difficult to back up just your AC save, as if a "last save" checksum doesn't match, it deletes the data. Maybe if you back up the entire SD, it might not be a problem, but I don't know.



Yeah. Each time you get off, you have to backup your data, or else it won't work. However, considering the game can't save or even load up your data when it corrupts, it makes it so that as long as you remember to update it frequently, you _will_ have the last save on your computer; before you turned it off and it corrupted. You'd be stuck leaving the villager you were resetting for wherever, or whatever else you were doing would be stopped, but I think that once people see that they almost lost everything they'd be fine with that. XP


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

Aurora said:


> It happens on physical copies?? What are triggers? I'm worried for myself now...



It happens on every sort of copy. We're not sure what triggers it, but resetting might be one thing that messes us the data. I'm worried too. :'(


----------



## JCnator (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh boy. Saved data corruption seems to happen so often that Nintendo couldn't ignore these complaints, which is probably why there's an update option on the title screen. Because the game itself isn't quite as stable as we were expecting and the exact cause(s) is/are unknown, you're unable to tell when a data corruption will rear its ugly head. It can happen at almost anytime. One can have their town gone in one fell swoop, while the other one never faced this issue.

I'll be giving a couple of tips on how to diminishes potential data corruption.

- Don't meaninglessly load/save too often ; saving less often will probably decrease the likeliness of saved data corruption
- If you use a digital version of ACNL, have a reliable SD Card on you and make sure it's formatted to FAT32 (or FAT if you're using a 2GB SD Card or lower)


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't you guys realize what is going on?
Over the years he has warned us time and time again.
Resetting cannot go without consequence. 
He is finally getting his revenge. 


....NOW SCRAM!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> Don't you guys realize what is going on?
> Over the years he has warned us time and time again.
> Resetting cannot go without consequence.
> He is finally getting his revenge.
> ...



this is awesome


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 7, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Oh boy. Saved data corruption seems to happen so often that Nintendo couldn't ignore these complaints, which is probably why there's an update option on the title screen.



Have we received periodic updates in the past?  Historically, I don't we will here either.  I'm *not* a fan of Nintendo's Network capabilities & how they honor digital purchases, but if a user Resets a game, & their Save is corrupted- it's not Nintendo's fault.  The Reset button is for when software (gaming or OS) hangs or freezes.  Who's going to contact Nintendo & state "I was constantly using the Reset button to do this & now my Save isn't loading."  



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'll be giving a couple of tips on how to diminishes potential data corruption.
> 
> - Don't meaninglessly load/save too often ; saving less often will probably decrease the likeliness of saved data corruption
> - If you use a digital version of ACNL, have a reliable SD Card on you and make sure it's formatted to FAT32 (or FAT if you're using a 2GB SD Card or lower)



I agree w/ your SD suggestion.  But saving less is a ridiculous idea, particularly in a game like this.  If anyone here wants the game, any title to run as it should, then *PLAY* it normally.


----------



## Lykke (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, I'm too afraid to even do the villager cycling trick now. I'm just playing normally which is so annoying that I have to do that, because I hate when random villagers move right infront of my house etc. 

As for everyone who offers to help, thank you very much! I might take up on that offer!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 7, 2013)

Aww thats bad :c, I can defintly help you out ^^


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear that . 

I long for Ankha and Lucky who will fit into the theme I have chosen for the southern part of my town but I am so apprehensive about resetting to get them. 

I am glad you decided to restart. Good luck. I will offer any support I am able to offer. Let me know by PM.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello...Um, wow... That's gave me a big shot. I could of corrupted my game time after time! I'm so so so sorry this happened to you...  I just have a question though...
 Um, is there a way to close your game without a corruption? 

If you need ANYTHING at all, let me know. We can always meet up and play on eachother's towns, I'm sure Pietro and Willow would be delighted to see you. ^_^ I hope your new town is perfect, and I TRULY DEARLY HOPE that it doesn't happen again for you!


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, I'm really sorry this happened to you. I can certainly understand your frustration.

This leads me to asking a question. Yesterday I thought the same thing had happened to me. I ended playing by the usual save and quit method and the saving process took wayyyyy longer than it normally did. Then the next time I went on it appeared to be lagging a bit when I talked to a character.

I haven't saved yet, so I'll try it. I think there is actually a way you can backup, as I managed to transfer my save from 1 SD card to another. I guess I'll have to blog this process.


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 9, 2013)

Lykke said:


> Cartridge  I wanted to warn people as well. It's so weird, I'm always so careful with my game and I never thought this would ever happen



Best of luck, Lykke.  Sorry to say, constant reseting is *not* being careful at all- this invites File Corruption.  If you need Bells, Silver tools, fruits, just let minnow.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hint: Don't reset for ANYTHING. Not sure why this causes data to corrupt, but you learned the hard way that it can. Learn to live with where villagers plop their houses/who's in the campsite, Nintendo doesn't let us pick where the houses are/who's there for a reason.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Hint: Don't reset for ANYTHING. Not sure why this causes data to corrupt, but you learned the hard way that it can. Learn to live with where villagers plop their houses/who's in the campsite, Nintendo doesn't let us pick where the houses are/who's there for a reason.



That's true. Nintendo obviously wouldn't expect people to reset obsessively for villagers/house placements etc - so it's pretty conceivable that it could disrupt the game.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's almost like a glitch, though it isn't. Someone figured out you can't exit out with your main game to get a new animal, but have to use a new save. Nintendo thought we'd learn to live with villager placements. Controlling where they move is too much power. *However*, they could allow us to make special spots where neighbors can move in. Almost like lots. 

I think constantly reseting your game is causing the data to corrupt when you repeatedly make new saves and delete them.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 9, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Yeah. Each time you get off, you have to backup your data, or else it won't work. However, considering the game can't save or even load up your data when it corrupts, it makes it so that as long as you remember to update it frequently, you _will_ have the last save on your computer; before you turned it off and it corrupted. You'd be stuck leaving the villager you were resetting for wherever, or whatever else you were doing would be stopped, but I think that once people see that they almost lost everything they'd be fine with that. XP



O= Is this actually tried and true? I thought that if it corrupted then as the game cannot compare last save to what is on the back-up that it can't load that either. - otherwisd couldn't I technically clone my town onto my other 3DS that also has a digital copy? Or is there a last save check and a SD saved copy check too?
If this is true though, then that is a huge relief for me as I back-up on laptop before any major resetting and then about weekly.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't see how one could manage to "clone" their town on the eShop version of the game without the ID not matching between SD Card and the system. That is, unless if someone managed to find where the ID is saved on the save data file and alter it to match the system's own ACNL ID. Hmm...


----------



## whimsy (Sep 9, 2013)

Aaaaah that's not okay D: I'm sorry you have to rebuild, I'm in the process of rebuilding right now, as well, and it sucks. :c Solidarity lol


----------



## clovetic (Sep 10, 2013)

really sorry to hear this happen to you  i've heard way too many of these horror stories!

i have a second town which i normally cycle through villagers, if you have one in particular that you're after let me know, i can reserve them for you!


----------



## EniracY (Sep 10, 2013)

Bad luck  I also offer any help you may need. Bells, hybrids, cataloguing. Just ask


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 10, 2013)

Eek, this is tough to deal with .  I don't think I'll reset for villagers again then...  Annoying as I wanteed to keep them out of my newly planned orchards and off my paths etc.  Guess my town remodel can be thrown out as I'm not having an orchard of xyz fruit for a villager to plop themselves on top of it!  I'll keep my random placement (started in the first place to prevent a villager wiping out my entire supply of xyz fruit until I learnt the reset trick)!


----------



## Ade4265 (Sep 10, 2013)

Everyone send an email to nintendo. lol


----------

